# NEW Bundle and SAVINGS from Muscle Research this week!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 21, 2016)

*Muscle Research Weekly Thursday Sale!!!*



*This week we have a new bundle from 360CUT...this bundle will only be available for a limited time at Muscle Research with free US shipping.

(1) 360CLEAR: Clear, healthy skin doesn't come naturally for everyone. Some people need a little extra nutritional boost in their quest for perfect skin. 360CLEAR? was designed to promote healthy skin from within the body in an easy to use oral capsule taken with food.

(1) 360TEST: You lift weights. Get good sleep. Eat well. But if you?re only using these traditional methods of weight loss or muscle building, you?re missing out. Big. 360TEST?s blend of naturally sourced nutrients builds on these strong, healthy habits to help your body boost healthy testosterone production and encourage sustainable gains. The result? Serious lean muscle mass, a healthy sex life and the energy you need to keep going and going.

HPTA = High Performance Testosterone Accelerator from Iron Champ USA is on sale as well...this stuff is serious. and as the name suggests, it gets right to what you want a t-booster to do ? raise the hyper pituitary testicular axis to create more muscle-building testosterone. And that?s excactly what it does! HPTA is by far, the best all around t support formula available today and especially known for natural pct. It?s a synthesis of the highest potency substances put together to deliver a super boost in strength, stamina and muscle building testosterone.

JACK'D UP by Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals is THE ULTIMATE Pre-workout; compare to JACK3D! Not all Pre-Workouts are created equal. Not all Pre-Workouts will get you Jack?D Up either...and is on sale this week!!!

The GenXlabs 11 Week Sports & Fitness Performance Program is on sale this week, and will help you add strength for your workouts, keep injuries to a minimum and teach you advanced techniques for the most productive Fitness Performance for any sport. The GenXlabs 11 Week Sports & Fitness Performance Program is the first complete package containing 11 weeks of advance innovated Fitness Products and comprehensive guide. As little as $13.00 a week you can get RESULTS! Check it out!!!

Check out below for the rest of the deals we have for you this week...just another great sale from Muscle Research!!!*


















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 22, 2016)

Trying the 360CUT products out too, have a couple flavors of the BCAA's, the Mango is ok...aftertaste I don't prefer, think it may be the MCT. Going to try the 360 Nitro Drive this next week, I usually add extra pump to my preworkout morning drink, if the pumps are painful then we are good!!!​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 24, 2016)

*Monday...the start of the week, lets start it off on a positive note! Did you get your workout done this morning? Have you checked out our sale this week?? Just like Kat and Young Gotti stated above...HPTA is a solid test booster at a solid price this week!!! Also the NEW 360CUT supplement line has some products that will help you achieve your goals, so check them out!!! *​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Oct 24, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's sale items:


*
360Cut 360Test & 360Clear Bundle:*

Haven't had the opportunity to try any of their line yet, but the 360Cut line was recently added here and they have a lot of nice looking products. In 360Test, you're getting a couple of the ingredients you saw listed in this week's other sale item, H.P.T.A. (tongkat ali and bulbine), and a handful of others (DAA, D3, maca root powder, mucuna pruriens, I3C). Again, you're getting a fully disclosed label, so no surprises on how much of what you're getting. I'm personally more partial to that H.P.T.A. profile, but this obviously covers some different angles. Additionally, this also comes stacked with 360Clear. This is an oral skin care product (again, with a fully disclosed label), that is actually a pretty smart product to stack, here. Particularly if you're planning on using anything hormonal, this can be a very favorable product to add in to keep your skin healthy with all that extra oil production. And if not, dry skin is a real thing in the winter, so it's helpful there, too.

*Hi-Tech Jack?d Up:*

You?re basically looking at an OG Jack3d clone with this one. The best thing is the 1,3 DMAA that we once thought was gone for good. In addition you have your staples of beta alanine, several forms of creatine (the important being creatine nitrate which is fantastic for pumps), along with agmatine, and schisandra extract. If you want a feeling similar to the original Jack3d and on sale, I would check this out (APS Mesomorph is also fantastic).

*Iron Champ USA H.P.T.A.:*

I've yet to use this, but am a very big fan of the formula and the fully disclosed label. Heard awesome things about this brand from everyone who I have talked to that has used it. This is a one-stop-shop for your test boosting needs, whether it's PCT or a natural run. You're getting solid doses of fadogia, 3,4 divan, bulbine, tongkat ali, avinacosides, and anacyclus pyrethrum (possibly best known as the main active in Anabeta) -- an excellent natural anabolic. So yeah, not much else for me to say other than this is a fantastic price to grab this product at and cover your bases from a multitude of angles when it comes to increasing your natural testosterone.
*
Double Dragon Labs TST 750:*

This is one I haven?t had a chance to use yet, but was really happy about seeing in the store (along with the rest of the Double Dragon line). You?ve only got 3 weeks in the bottle, but it?s a pretty solid set up with full doses of agmatine, fenugreek and androst-3,5 for E2 control. This is a steal of a price and definitely worth tossing into your PCT or even using ahead with your pre-workout for a few weeks for an extra boost of aggression and pump with that full gram of agmatine.

*GenXLabs Sports & Fitness 11 Week Performance Program ($20 off):*

This is a pretty big stack. You?re picking up Testabol, Sterolabol, Xabol, and V-Ripped along with the 11-week program booklet and a meal planner subscription. So if you?re looking for an all-in-one purchase that even reaches out to the training and nutrition side, this is one that makes it very easy for you at a very modest price point for nearly 3 full months.


----------



## cane87 (Oct 26, 2016)

*this is the last day for this sale guys! some cool items are discounted , take advantage *


----------

